# Lying battery dealers...



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

**MODS MOVE THIS TOIPIC** ME SO SORRY! 

So I ask the Sears guy about the Platinum and the three other diehard plats there and then the $109 one with very similar specks...

He could not really give a good answer the huge price difference other then 
"Its military specifications"

But really, will they both work or not?
I did buy one platinum to replace my yellow top.

Car #2

2003 Mustang with convertible.
The convertible takes a huge load of power enough to shut off the current stereo *Dying battery*

two Zapco 360.2 amps
head unit, 
Zapco EQ.

Will a $100 Napa battery or the sears $109 battery work?

I just don't drive the mustang at all this time of year and to be honest Id rather just have a battery! Im $50 short to get the platinum and the sells man was pretty uninformed to WHY
I'm paying double price!

And the warranty on the plats are now changing so I just wont give them another chunk of cash cause im weird that way!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Not the battery's fault that the salesman was not informed about its details.


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

righhht,

But I have no idea and there 15 for sell all platinum's!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

ODYSSEY Batteries - Automotive Benefits

Give this a look. 

The Platinum are rebadged Odyssey batteries.


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks, but will the $100 diehard work? Not the platinum. 
With the two amps and convertible top?

Thanks


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Jay211 said:


> thanks, but will the $100 diehard work? Not the platinum.
> With the two amps and convertible top?
> 
> Thanks


Sure. A 50 dollar battery from walmart will work as well. The key to this is how discharged are you keeping the battery. If you are constantly killing your battery by having a bare minimum alternator handling a high consumption stereo AND your convertible top motor... Your battery/any battery is going to have a much reduced life. My son went through a bunch of batteries because of a similar thing. His alternator could never keep the batteries charged. We got him a battery tender that charged them at night. he would plug it in when he got home. Give that a consideration. It's cheap at <40 bucks.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

cubdenno said:


> We got him a battery tender that charged them at night. he would plug it in when he got home. Give that a consideration. It's cheap at <40 bucks.


A battery tender became my only real option with a 15 minute commute. It works damn well. You can buys ones that will mount under the hood so they stay connected and u just have to plug in an extension cord. I have yet to get mine installed but housed it for a few weeks before I tore out my gear for a new install. When I get to work tonight I will find a link for it.

Also papasin l, according to his build log uses a much nicer one that would charge a little faster. 4 amps if I remember but its about twice the cost.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> ODYSSEY Batteries - Automotive Benefits
> 
> Give this a look.
> 
> The Platinum are rebadged Odyssey batteries.


Would you say the Platinum are a rebadged Odyssey battery or would you say Enersys makes both and one gets the Platinum badge, one gets the Odyssey badge?

My "commute" is 5 minutes max and that's if I catch a bunch of redlights. The drive is only 1.3 miles there and 1.5 miles home. The Optima would get scary weak after a week of driving to work only. The Platinum has never given me an issue but after a few weeks of purely going to work, little to no weekend trips it sounds like it turns over slightly slower. 

Since I usually drive the company vehicle to work, at least once a month I'll drive my car all the way to the field office that's 45 miles each way. I do it for the battery's sake, the oil, and so I can actually enjoy my system that I put together back when I was spending 3+hrs a day in the car.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

BuickGN said:


> Would you say the Platinum are a rebadged Odyssey battery or would you say Enersys makes both and one gets the Platinum badge, one gets the Odyssey badge?
> 
> My "commute" is 5 minutes max and that's if I catch a bunch of redlights. The drive is only 1.3 miles there and 1.5 miles home. The Optima would get scary weak after a week of driving to work only. The Platinum has never given me an issue but after a few weeks of purely going to work, little to no weekend trips it sounds like it turns over slightly slower.
> 
> Since I usually drive the company vehicle to work, at least once a month I'll drive my car all the way to the field office that's 45 miles each way. I do it for the battery's sake, the oil, and so I can actually enjoy my system that I put together back when I was spending 3+hrs a day in the car.


Po-tay-to po-tah-to


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

REGULARCAB said:


> A battery tender became my only real option with a 15 minute commute. It works damn well. You can buys ones that will mount under the hood so they stay connected and u just have to plug in an extension cord. I have yet to get mine installed but housed it for a few weeks before I tore out my gear for a new install. When I get to work tonight I will find a link for it.
> 
> Also papasin l, according to his build log uses a much nicer one that would charge a little faster. 4 amps if I remember but its about twice the cost.


Sounds like the one we got Matt. Did like 2 amp. basic trickle charger. But it worked great. Mounted under the hood like you described and we fed the cord to the grill. Like a block heater.

he never lost another battery.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

hmm.... that's like a plug-in hybrid
I sometimes set my transmission in the sports/stolen mode (higher RPM) so that it can recharge better. Also I turn the stereo down or off in the last 60 seconds before the destination. So far I haven't had a battery problem (not much stereo parts anyways) but one day probably may have a problem. I also have a Stinger SGP12 plugged in full time to read the voltage/number to see if the battery (before starting) is happy.


----------

